

My two-week review of Google Glass: it all depends on the price - wyclif
https://plus.google.com/u/0/111091089527727420853/posts/ZLV9GdmkRzS

======
podperson
The photo quality is pretty awful, but obviously that's just a technical
issue.

I agree that smart phones are a clumsy hack, but so are glasses you talk to.

Many years ago I speculated about something like Google Glass built into your
eye (contact lens would be better, that didn't occur to me, oddly enough,
especially since I wear contacts) that would somehow respond both to your
thoughts or sub-vocalizations AND more importantly react to events
proactively. That's less of a kludge.

It's a pretty convincing take on the product concept -- it surprised me.

